# cups-filter ?

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

ich bin nun als SuSE-Nutzer auf gentoo umgestiegen.

Das System ist toll. Jedoch fangen nun meine Probleme an, da ich als SuSE-Nutzer zu verwöhnt war.

Zwei Fragen :

1. In welchem ebuild finde ich - html2ps, bmptoppm, tifftopnm, giftopnm,

                                               rasttopnm, pngtopnm, xpmtopnm ?

2. Ich habe cups installiert. Auf da Kommando lpr -P... erhalte ich

     lpr: unable to print file : server-error-not-accepting-jobs

     Was läuft falsch ?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

73 henry

----------

## jaso

 *henry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Ich habe cups installiert. Auf da Kommando lpr -P... erhalte ich
> 
>      lpr: unable to print file : server-error-not-accepting-jobs
> ...

 

cupsd läuft wahrscheinlich nicht. Was sagt  "ps -ef | grep cups " ?

Du mußt folgendes tun ...

1.) Um cupsd jetzt erstmal manuell zu starten

-> /etc/init.d/cupsd start

Nun sollte "ps -ef | grep cups " etwas in der Art ausgeben: 

root      7934     1  7 22:56 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd

2.) Um cupsd bei jeden Start automatisch starten zu lassen

-> rc-update add cupsd default

Noch ein Tipp, bei den meisten macht die cups Version 1.1.15 Probleme, installiere daher lieber die 1.1.14

----------

## henry

Hallo jaso,

danke für Deine Mail. Cups läuft.

und ich habe 1.1.14-r4 installiert.

Im Moment weiß ich nicht weiter.

Vielleicht liegt es an den fehlenden Konvertern unter Punkt 1 ?

73 henry

----------

## jaso

hmmm, ich hätte darauf gewettet, daß cupsd nicht läuft ... 

Was sagen die Logs ? Setz doch den Loglevel in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf auf einen Debug-Mode. Dann starte den cupsd manuell und schau Dir die Meldungen an.

Deine Filter unter 1. habe ich ebenfalls nicht installiert.

----------

## STiAT

Am konverter kanns liegen.

Ich hab dann immer gimp-print-cups installiert, und bei meinem brother laserjet nen HP-Driver genommen, und siehe da, es is gegangen.

----------

